
iPhone 6 Plus Teardown - hack4supper
https://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/iPhone+6+Plus+Teardown/29206
======
hack4supper
For those standing right now in the line up to pick this up at the local Apple
Retail Store, if you didn't already know, its got 1GB ram. I had hoped at
least time it would be 2GB ram, but alas. As the iPhone 4s will struggle
running iOS8 in the same manner this model will struggle running future iOS
versions maybe iOS 10 or later.

~~~
chrisdevereux
If the last several iterations of the iPhone have had the same RAM, while
being capable of running the newest version of iOS fine, wouldn't that suggest
that iOS memory requirements haven't been rising significantly and that
something else is responsible for percieved slowdown on upgrade?

------
meson2k
Qualcomm MDM9625 is the powerhouse behind VoLTE and connectivity. This isn't
the latest MDM from Qualcomm though...

~~~
apoz
It's Category 4 LTE UE, not even LTE-Advanced...

------
nemothekid
Pretty amazing that what look likes 80% of the device innards is composed of
the battery. The MoBo/SoC is relatively tiny - it looks like you could fit the
thing in a smaller space than the RaspberryPi.

~~~
frarrgraaw
I find it a tragic that such an efficient, powerful, portable computer is so
locked down hindered that it will only ever be used as a phone. I so
desperately want to be able to use cost/power efficient computers for desktop
use. I waste so much electricity using this hulking tower where I don't need
to use it to it's full potential 99% of the time.

~~~
skrause
I don't think there is a need to use specialized phone hardware as a desktop
computer when computers like Intel's NUC have an idle power consumption of
only 6.8W while being an order of magniture faster:
[http://www.anandtech.com/show/7566/intels-haswell-
nuc-d54250...](http://www.anandtech.com/show/7566/intels-haswell-
nuc-d54250wyk-ucff-pc-review/6)

------
chrisbolt
iPhone 6 Teardown:
[https://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/iPhone+6+Teardown/29213](https://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/iPhone+6+Teardown/29213)

------
allegory
Not sure why there is so much gushing over the optical image stabilisation
stuff; been in Lumias for over a year now (920/1020 and above).

~~~
zimpenfish
I would guess that there will have been more iPhone 6+ orders by the end of
this month than Lumias-with-OIS ever. That's why people are gushing.

~~~
allegory
Probably right but credit where credit is due.

------
emeidi
As long there is no Skynet chip in there, I'm good.

